# apache2 Options ExecCGI is off in this directory[solved]

## iplayfast

This used to work, then I had to rebuild libraries due to gentoo developers hijinx, and then I turned docs on and rebuilt --newuse 

I'm using vhosts to develop websites and cgis. I can access html and php files, but can no longer run cgi programs.

My /etc/conf.d/apache2 has:

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D MANUAL -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D USERDIR -D PHP5"
```

From the browser I get 

```
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /~complife/cgi-bin/cqsl.cgi on this server
```

From the error log I get

```
Options ExecCGI if off in this directory:...
```

Permissions are set for public read and execute, and I can access html files inside the cgi-bin directory. There is no .htaccess file around, so I don't know what it is complaining about.

Does anyone have a clue?Last edited by iplayfast on Wed May 28, 2008 4:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## iplayfast

Apparently  there is a new use flag (suexec) which I didn't know about. My latest update must have cleaned out old modules and because the new use flag wasn't set, I didn't get that modules.

I discovered it by putting errors into the configuration file and finding if the module was being loaded. It wasn't.

An easy fix once you know what it is.  :Smile: 

----------

